# South Korea wants BMD capability for their destroyers



## CougarKing (16 Aug 2016)

Aren't the ROKN's _Sejong the Great_ class DDGs pretty much carbon copies of Japan's _Kongo_ and _Atago_ AEGIS destroyers?

US Naval Institute



> *Report: South Korea Wants BMD Capability for Guided Missile Destroyers*
> 
> By: Sam LaGrone
> August 15, 2016 4:30 AM • Updated
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (26 Aug 2016)

Semi-related: More to make Japan's _Kongos_ and _Atagos_, not to mention South Korea's _Sejong_ class DDGs, more lethal...

Defense News



> *Japanese, South Korean Destroyers Upgrade to Aegis Baseline 9*
> By: Wendell Minnick, August 25, 2016
> TAIPEI, Taiwan — Japan and South Korea will outfit their new destroyers with Aegis Baseline 9 as part of an overall program by both countries to improve its integrated air and missile defense (IAMD) system, the latest evolution in the Aegis Combat System (ACS).
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Aug 2016)

the title of the thread had me thinking they were strapping these to the deck


----------

